# animatronic help



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I've acquired a ventriloquist dummy. I want to make it speak on it's own(mostley an evil laugh). I know I need a sevo and micro controller. What servo and controler would be the right fit and/or anything else I might need for this project would be a big help. 
Thanks!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

any servo will work, just attach it to the stick and run the string that opens the mouth onto the horn of the servo. As for what microcontroller you want it depends on what your plans are. If you're using VSA you could get a Pololu Micro Maestro control board that hooks up via usb to the computer and control it in vsa. That's how I do most of my servo controlling.


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

If you're handy with a soldering iron I have a real low cost controller that would do the trick. Details are in this thread if you are up to it.

Halstaff also has a similar board that is a little bit easier to put together but requires a programmer so the initial cost is a little more with his board but once you take the plunge and get the program cable it opens a whole new world of options for other controllers. Info on his boards can be found here

Tyler


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

tstraub said:


> If you're handy with a soldering iron I have a real low cost controller that would do the trick. Details are in this thread if you are up to it.
> 
> Halstaff also has a similar board that is a little bit easier to put together but requires a programmer so the initial cost is a little more with his board but once you take the plunge and get the program cable it opens a whole new world of options for other controllers. Info on his boards can be found here
> 
> Tyler


I did get a board from him for the button banger. I will check your thread out as well. This is for 2013 so no hurry for this year.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Think of the vent dummy as being similar to a talking skull. There's lots of info here on that.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the Picaxe is the easiest Micro to learn and cheap - the arduino is nice too but cost more. I have information on my website about getting started with the picaxe mocro


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an Arduino with a wave shield. I may use that. I think I would just need to figure out a code.


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

samseide said:


> any servo will work, just attach it to the stick and run the string that opens the mouth onto the horn of the servo. As for what microcontroller you want it depends on what your plans are. If you're using VSA you could get a Pololu Micro Maestro control board that hooks up via usb to the computer and control it in vsa. That's how I do most of my servo controlling.


Is it pretty straight forward using these with VSA? I've been wanting to change to a simpler solution than the Prop-2 I've been using (way overkill I know). Hoping that I will be able to unplug from Prop-2 and just plug these in and my existing routines would just work. Pipe dream?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

If you already have an Arduino and a Wav Shield, take a look at this Instructable:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Talking-Arduino-Halloween-Skeleton/

He uses the same boards you have to make a talking skeleton head. You should be able to use his code and build instructions to get a good start.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

JeffHaas said:


> If you already have an Arduino and a Wav Shield, take a look at this Instructable:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Talking-Arduino-Halloween-Skeleton/
> 
> He uses the same boards you have to make a talking skeleton head. You should be able to use his code and build instructions to get a good start.


Thanks!


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey has anyone used an electric solenoid to do mouth control?? I am not sure I have seen that yet. I am thinking the jerkiness of an electric solenoid would be awesome for the dummy.


----------



## wiz (Aug 28, 2012)

if you go to fright props, they have a section that has replacement servos that are used in the talking skulls. then, all you would need is a picotalk (or similar converter) and an audio source.

wiz

_Stay Calm, and Zombie On.._


----------

